# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  DefenseWall V3

## rav

Всем доброго времени суток!

Официально вышла первая бета DefenseWall HIPS & Personal Firewall v3.00. 

DefenseWall Personal Firewall- это первый в мире персональный файервол-песочница и инновационной технологией "Адаптивная автоматическая защита".

Редакция Persona Firewall расширяет возможности DefenseWall HIPS, базирующейся на простом разделении прложений на "доверенную" и "недоверенную" зоны. Это то, как должны были выглядеть персональные файерволы ещё десять лет назад, то так и не стали, превратившись в жутких монстроузных уродцев.

Основные преимущества продукта:
Отсутствует режим обучения. Полностью.Отсутствует необходимость настраивать порты и типы сокетовЗащита от нежелательных перезагрузокОтсутствует необходимость подтверждения контрольных сумм при обновлении ПО.Минимальное по индустрии количество всплывающих окон с вопросами.

Возможности:

Адаптивная автоматическая защита.
• Для исходящих и входящих подключений нет необходимости в дополнительных настройках чего бы то ни было - просто устанавливай и работай. Как и DefenseWall HIPS, персональный файервол предназначен для обеспечения максимальной защиты простого пользователя с минимальными дополнительными действиями.

Белый список для упрощения установки новых программ. 
• Файлы-установщики, подписанные "доверенными" вендорами, запущенные из папок "Областей загрузки" автоматически стартуют в доверенной зоне.

Защита от нежелательных перезагрузок.
• Зловредные приложения могут попытаться инициировать перезагрузку вашего компьютера. DefenseWall предупредит об этом и даст возможность избежать рестарта.

Файервол для подключений к Интернету с компьютера.
• DefenseWall Personal Firewall контролирует недоверенную зону на предмет попыток подключения к Интернету и предупреждает вас в случае, если данная программа не подчиняется уже определённым правилам для файервола. Доверенные процессы могут соединяться с Интернетом, но вы можете создать запретительное правило и для них также.

Фапйервол для входящих подключений.
• DefenseWall Personal Firewall автоматически блокирует "слушающие" порты для доверенных процессов. Таким образом, если вам нужно иметь такие вот процессы в работающем состоянии, устанавливайте их как недоверенные. Для чего так сделано? Если приложение имеет дыры, которые могут быть проэксплуатированы злоумышленниками, то их дальнейшие попытки закрепиться в системе будут блокированы песочницей.

Если компьютер входит в домен, DefenseWall автоматически отрывает 445, 135, 137,138 и 139 порты.

Также, файервло входящих подключений DefenseWall'а поддерживает и ручное управление портами.

Ручное управление портами: стандартные профили для особо профессиональных пользователей.
• Прямое ИНтернет-подключение
• Беспроводное ИНтернет-подключение
• Домашняя локальная сеть.

Профили пред-установлены для кажодго типа подключений, порты в списке закрытых могут быть убраны и добавлены вручную.

Да, и я не забыл упомянуть, что скинирование возвращено назад?

Скачать сожно по этой ссылке
http://www.softsphere.com/files/Defe...wall_v3_00.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Oyster

Мелочи, а неприятно  :Smiley: 
1. Основное окно плохо вписывается по высоте в разрешение 1024*600, характерное для нетбуков. Во многих программах диалоговые окна по высоте больше 600 пикселей, и обычно помогает UMPCScrollBarXP, но на окна DefenceWall HIPS та утилита не реагирует.
2. Программа на английском языке, даты в логе имеют американский формат ММ.ДД.ГГГГ - это будет зависеть от языка дистрибутива?

Изменение к лучшему  :Smiley:  Более строгая охрана защищённых файлов от недоверенных процессов. В версии 2.56 можно было запустить командную строку и скомандовать edit ВажныйФайл.txt - файл открывался только для чтения. В версии 3.0 файл не открывается никак  :Smiley:  В логе DefenceWall запись про ntvdm.exe - "Attempt to map section at dangerous address"

----------


## Oyster

При отключении скина веселее с размерами окна не стало.

----------


## Oyster

Есть немного скользкий момент с атрибутом "доверенный". Если недоверенным является exe-файл, то всё понятно. Но к примеру, сам MS Access является доверенным, а mde-файл недоверенный. При двойном щелчке по mde-файлу получаем доверенную Access-программу. С xls-файлами такого не замечено. Хотя трояны на Access, наверно, уже экзотика  :Smiley:

----------


## Oyster

Обнаружена проблема с наследованием - папка с файлами имеет атрибут Secured, но файлы в ней Non-secured. Видеозапись прилагается.

----------


## rav

1. С нетбуками проблема- слишком маленькое разрешение. Потому что мне нужно думать и о 1024х600 и о 1920х1024. И угодить всем не получится. Думаю, что улучшения тут будут, когда вся структура интерфейса будет пересмотрена полностью.

2. Лог- это техническая информация для меня лично. Пользователям туда лезть крайне не рекомендуется.

3. Вот я создаю простой .mdb-файл и ставлю его недоверенным. Запускаю его и MS Access стартует недоверенным. Я что-то делаю не так?

4. Странно. Пытался воспроизвести у себя- всё правильно работает. Эта проблема, она на всех файлах или только на этой папке?

----------


## Oyster

> 3. Вот я создаю простой .mdb-файл и ставлю его недоверенным. Запускаю его и MS Access стартует недоверенным.


Не знаю, насколько это имеет значение, но у меня был mde, а не mdb, и Access Runtime 2007, а не полный MS Access.



> 4. Странно. Пытался воспроизвести у себя- всё правильно работает. Эта проблема, она на всех файлах или только на этой папке?


Это продолжение истории с томом, примонтированным как папка  :Smiley:  Воспроизводится на всех папках в этом томе.

----------


## rav

> Не знаю, насколько это имеет значение, но у меня был mde, а не mdb, и Access Runtime 2007, а не полный MS Access.


А вот это (Access Runtime) уже существенно. Сейчас скачаю и посмотрю.




> Это продолжение истории с томом, примонтированным как папка  Воспроизводится на всех папках в этом томе.


А, ну с этим мне тогда всё понятно. Поддержки таких вот "папок-томов" пока отсутствует, но будет добавлена обязательно в дальнейшем. Пока что мне просто нужно выпускать версию как можно скорее.

*Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты*

Всё, с Runtime Access разобрался, спасибо за сообщение о проблеме. С "папками-томами" буду разбираться попозже.

----------


## Surfer

Беглый взгляд (упрощенный режим, Win7 Pro x86):
1) Хотелось бы понять, по какому принципу приложения помещаются в доверенные и недоверенные ? Пример.
Тестовые билды qip infium и google chrome, не имеющие цифровых подписей, оказались в доверенных, а firefox и utorrent, напротив, имеющие подписи, оказались в недоверенных. utorrent без добавления в исключения вообще отказался работать, firefox и seamonkey работают в недоверенных так же, как и работали.
2) Есть ли возможность переносить приложения в доверенные ? Хотелось бы это делать из того же окна, где они обозначены.
3) На второй вкладке, в чем смысл функции Enable/Disable ? Сделал отключение qip, строчка покраснела, запустил - прекрасно запустилась.
Или я просто что-то не понял в концепции ?  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

1. В эту группу помещаются все те приложения, которые контактируют с потенциально опасным контентом из сети и могут быть атакованы. DefenseWall не может знать всех приложений, которые подпадают под одну из групп недоверенных (браузеры, почтовики, мультимедиа-проигрыватели, P2P, IM, IRC).
2. Удалить из списка недоверенных либо сделать "Disable". 
3. Изменения были применены?

----------


## Surfer

1) Понятно. Нашел баг или фичу - если приложение находится в программ файлс, то при запуске помещается в недоверенные, если тоже приложение, например с другого диска и пути, то запускается как доверенное.
2) Понял, а что делает "удалить навсегда" ? То есть это аналогично тому, что приложение больше не будет заноситься в недоверенные ?
3) Разобрался.

----------


## rav

> 1) Понятно. Нашел баг или фичу - если приложение находится в программ файлс, то при запуске помещается в недоверенные, если тоже приложение, например с другого диска и пути, то запускается как доверенное.


Просто DefenseWall его не видит по стандартным для него настройкам-путям в реестре.




> 2) Понял, а что делает "удалить навсегда" ? То есть это аналогично тому, что приложение больше не будет заноситься в недоверенные ?


Убивает файл.

----------


## tokzup

Подскажите, как открыть доступ к файлам в локальной сети без отключения Outbond Firewall Protection? Порты 137-139 (winxp) открыты.
Чем грозит отключение этой функции?

----------


## Surfer

Почему недоступна кнопка добавления порта вручную ? Кстати почему даже для доверенного приложения порты закрыты ?




> Просто DefenseWall его не видит по стандартным для него настройкам-путям в реестре.


А это так и задуманно ? Есть какая-то база ? По каким признакам тогда выносится вердикт ?

Кстати, предложение, вместо всплывающего "DefenseWall Personal Firewall 3.0" выводить список недоверенных exe-шников.

----------


## Oyster

> Кстати почему даже для доверенного приложения порты закрыты?


Чтобы не пострадать от уязвимостей в нём, автор писал в первом сообщении темы:


> Если приложение имеет дыры, которые могут быть проэксплуатированы злоумышленниками, то их дальнейшие попытки закрепиться в системе будут блокированы песочницей





> Есть какая-то база ? По каким признакам тогда выносится вердикт ?


Очень интересный вопрос, особенно если учесть, что программа различает полнофункциональные версии ПО и Runtime-огрызки, устанавливающиеся по тем же путям и с теми же именами. Не уверен, что автор захочет раскрывать своё ноу-хау.

----------


## Surfer

> Чтобы не пострадать от уязвимостей в нём, автор писал в первом сообщении темы


Ну так проблема в том, что сейчас я не могу открыть нужный порт. Приходится отключать защиту  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> Подскажите, как открыть доступ к файлам в локальной сети без отключения Outbond Firewall Protection?


А разве они закрыты? При входе в домен автоматически открываются SMB и NetBIOS порты, всё должно работать нормально. Если нет- нужно послать мне письмо на адрес поддержки, буду исследовать причину.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Почему недоступна кнопка добавления порта вручную ? Кстати почему даже для доверенного приложения порты закрыты ?


Так работает автоматическая защита.




> А это так и задуманно ? Есть какая-то база ? По каким признакам тогда выносится вердикт ?


По признаку доверенности/недоверенности процесса, открывшего слушающий порт.




> Кстати, предложение, вместо всплывающего "DefenseWall Personal Firewall 3.0" выводить список недоверенных exe-шников.


Это где такое окно у меня?

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*




> Ну так проблема в том, что сейчас я не могу открыть нужный порт. Приходится отключать защиту


Какой именно порт? Чьего приложения?

*Добавлено через 32 секунды*




> Не уверен, что автор захочет раскрывать своё ноу-хау.


Всё детально описано в первом посте.

----------


## Oyster

> Всё детально описано в первом посте.


Там не сказано, как программа различила файл C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\msaccess.exe, принадлежащий полному Access и Access Runtime  :Wink:  То есть начальные списки недоверенных процессов содержат не только пути к файлам. Что ещё содержат - не выпытываю  :Smiley:  Но ведь у недоверенной программы есть разные версии, а между ними могут быть хотфиксы и сервис-паки - их установка не должна делать программу доверенной. По поводу недоверенности неPE-файлов (документы, рисунки и пр.) - хорошо, программа знает про xls с макросами, но найдутся "активные" форматы других приложений, знать все невозможно. То есть, делая дабл-клик по недоверенному документу, я не уверен на 100%, что редактирующая его программа запустится недоверенной.

----------


## Surfer

> Так работает автоматическая защита.


Так в режиме эксперта кнопка добавления порта тоже недоступна, или надо рестартить гуй ?



> Это где такое окно у меня?


Не окно, а трей  :Smiley: 



> По признаку доверенности/недоверенности процесса, открывшего слушающий порт. Какой именно порт? Чьего приложения?


Вот сейчас utorrent находится в доверенных, однако его порт закрыт.



> An error has occurred!
> 
> Port 56742 does not appear to be open.


Отключаю inbound protection, порт открыт.
Кстати неплохо для первой беты, комодовский ликтест почти пройден  :Smiley: 



> DefenseWall Peronal Firewall 3.00 beta
> 330/340
> 8. Invasion: FileDrop Vulnerable

----------


## rav

> Так в режиме эксперта кнопка добавления порта тоже недоступна, или надо рестартить гуй ?


"Expert Mode" распространяется только на HIPS-систему. Для рученой настройки портов есть специальный режим, доступный в окне "Inbound Protection".




> Не окно, а трей


А смысл, если прямо на иконке написано количество недоверенных? А список не на всех версиях 2000-й будет работать, да и как часто он нужен будет?




> Вот сейчас utorrent находится в доверенных, однако его порт закрыт.


Ну да, всё правильно. Просто у меня всё наоборот- недоверенные работать со своими слушающими порты, доверенные- нет.




> Отключаю inbound protection, порт открыт.


А зачем так плохо делать? uTorrent доложен быть в недоверенной зоне как потенциальный источник угрозы. Тогда и порт будет открыт.




> Кстати неплохо для первой беты, комодовский ликтест почти пройден


Он не почти, он полностью пройден. FileDrop- это не тест.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Там не сказано, как программа различила файл C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\msaccess.exe, принадлежащий полному Access и Access Runtime


А он и не должен быть в недоверенных.




> То есть начальные списки недоверенных процессов содержат не только пути к файлам.


Нет, там находятся правила нахождения путей к нужному файлу.




> Но ведь у недоверенной программы есть разные версии, а между ними могут быть хотфиксы и сервис-паки - их установка не должна делать программу доверенной.


И не делает- в драйвер есть специальные средства контроля таких ситуаций.




> По поводу недоверенности неPE-файлов (документы, рисунки и пр.) - хорошо, программа знает про xls с макросами, но найдутся "активные" форматы других приложений, знать все невозможно. То есть, делая дабл-клик по недоверенному документу, я не уверен на 100%, что редактирующая его программа запустится недоверенной.


1. Пограмма ничего не знает про макросы где бы то ни было. Она знает только источник, откуда он пришёл.
2. При двойном щёлчке недоверенный документ MS Office должен открываться в недоверенной зоне. Если этого не происходит, то такое поведение есть предмет для разбирательств и правок.

----------


## rav

Да, проблема вызвана dwall.sys. Если нужен исправленный драйвер, то нужно написать мыло на адрес поддержки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vneo

*Rav*,  в  Microsoft Office Word 2003 пользуюсь Microsoft Equation 3.0 (Вставка - Объект - Microsoft Equation 3.0) для написания формул. Когда стоит DW то часто формулы не запоминаются, или зависает Word. Что можно сделать, чтобы работать нормально, не отключая защиту?

----------


## rav

Нужно прислать мне экспортированный лог DefenseWall сразу после воспроизведения проблемы. После можно будет уже двигаться дальше, но мне ещё нужно знать, как воспризвести проблему на своей стороне. Пошаговый алгоритм был бы очень кстати.

----------


## Yen-Jasker

Продолжение кейса с MS Office 2010 и недоверенными документами на флешке. Один открытый с флешки документ DW не мешает сохранять. Но если открыть два документа с флешки, то иногда вылазит проблема с невозможностью сохранить данные в документ.
Когда нужно срочно делать работу, то неудобно клепать новые чуть-чуть измененные экземпляры документов на флешке. Готов отключить защиту DW, потому что знаю что вирусов нет ни на флешке, ни на нетбуке, но оключение защиты требует закрытия недоверенных процессов - т.е. того самого MS Word.
Мне нужна опция - отключение защиты DW для открытых документов с флешки. Пусть она будет глубоко зарыта, например недокументированный ключ или пароль для DW, но она нужна.
Когда нужно делать работу, эта неожиданно вылазящая проблема с DW просто за...т.

----------


## rav

Странно. Вроде должны процессы разделяться. 

В общем, решение элементарное- создать директорию на флешке, добавить её в исключения недоверенных приложений и всё.

----------


## Yen-Jasker

> Странно. Вроде должны процессы разделяться. 
> 
> В общем, решение элементарное- создать директорию на флешке, добавить её в исключения недоверенных приложений и всё.


Это исключения файлов и реестра?
Проверьте еще раз разделение процессов.
Они разделяются, но по-моему остаются какие-то общие файлы...

----------


## rav

Нет. "Недоверенные приложения"->"Исключения".
Проверил- процессы разделяются. Но, теоретически, возможен вариант, когда DW срабатывает не на запускающийся, а на какой-нибудь другой файл.  Надо посмотреть логи сразу после запуска каждого файла в ворде. По одному. И сравнить те (последовательно), что были сделаны, когда проблема воспроизвелась.

----------


## Trent_gregory

Как ДВ борется с авторанами? 

1 случай, заражена флешка ( как я понимаю, авторан запустится, но в своей песочнице? )
2 случай, может ли зараженная машина заразить чистую флешку при установленном ДВ?

Хотелось бы подробно узнать, каким образом все это осуществляет ДВ.

----------


## rav

1. По умолчанию, авторан с флешки стартует недоверенным. Машину заразить не сможет.
2. Недоверенные процессы не могут создавать autorun.inf либо модифицировать его, если он уже существует.

----------


## Trent_gregory

Сам таким почти не пользуюсь, но все равно интересно: не будет ли какой-нибудь монитор инсталляций неадекватно вести себя при работающем дв во время установки программ?

----------


## rav

Да нет, не должен. С чего бы.

----------


## Yen-Jasker

Баг. Не работает кнопка "Завершить процесс" в окне для подтверждения действия. 
Появляется окно с информацией - недоверенная программа такая-то пытается подключиться к Интернету. Разрешить или Запретить работает, а кнопка Завершить процесс не завершает эту недоверенную программу.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Сделайте в новой версии встроенный английский язык во всех локализациях и возможность переключиться на него. Чтобы я мог сделать нормальный скриншот с английскими надписями, а не ставил куда-нибудь английскую версию или не делал бесполезный скриншот с моего ПК, где DW с украинской локализацией.

----------


## Trent_gregory

Почему дв не участвовала в тесте самозащиты на антималваре? Вроде уже довольно известный продукт.

----------


## Oyster

> Баг. Не работает кнопка "Завершить процесс" в окне для подтверждения действия. 
> Появляется окно с информацией - недоверенная программа такая-то пытается подключиться к Интернету. Разрешить или Запретить работает, а кнопка Завершить процесс не завершает эту недоверенную программу.


Проверил у себя - кнопка работает.

----------


## rav

1. Кнопка не может не работать. Просто того процесса, что был, уже нет.

2. Переключение на английскую версию- вообще проще пареной репы. Завершается GUI-процесс DW, находится файлик dwall_res.dll в папке c:\windows\system32\DefenseWall HIPS, переименовывается в dwall_res1.dll и GUI- процесс стартуется заново. ОБратное переключение- аналогично, только dwall_res1.dll переименовывается в dwall_res.dll.

3. DW участвует во всех тестах АМ, где, согласно методологии, берутся средства защиты класса HIPS и Personal Firewall.

----------


## Trent_gregory

Ну как бы там был тест на сопротивляемость вредоносному ПО защитных комплексов.
Дв - вполне самостоятельное средство защиты, не нуждающееся в постороннем защитном по. Так что, я считаю, что он должен был принять участие не зависимо от принципа построения защиты.

----------


## Yen-Jasker

> 1. Кнопка не может не работать. Просто того процесса, что был, уже нет.


Проверю еще раз.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Ну как бы там был тест на сопротивляемость вредоносному ПО защитных комплексов.
> Дв - вполне самостоятельное средство защиты, не нуждающееся в постороннем защитном по. Так что, я считаю, что он должен был принять участие не зависимо от принципа построения защиты.


В реальном тесте DW устоит. Юзер качает вирус, он попадает в "область загрузки", соответственно получает недоверенный статус и обламывается.
В синтетическом тесте типа "мы запустили N вирусов из заранее подготовленной папки на диске" у DW будут проблемы.
К DW желателен любой "просто антивирус", чтобы чистил "дохлые" тушки на флешках.

----------


## Trent_gregory

Ну дак зачем тогда антивирус, если эти дохлые тушки не предоставляют опасности для вашего компа? Паранойя?

----------


## Yen-Jasker

> Ну дак зачем тогда антивирус, если эти дохлые тушки не предоставляют опасности для вашего компа? Паранойя?


Всунул флешку в чужой компьютер, получил вирус. Моему компу он не страшен, но если всуну эту флешку в еще какой-то комп, то вирус попадет туда.
Скачал крек, в креке вирус. Мне не страшен, но я о нем не знаю, отдал крек с вирусом другому человеку.
Антивирус нужен чтобы не становится невольным распространителем вирусов.

----------


## rav

> В реальном тесте DW устоит. Юзер качает вирус, он попадает в "область загрузки", соответственно получает недоверенный статус и обламывается.
> В синтетическом тесте типа "мы запустили N вирусов из заранее подготовленной папки на диске" у DW будут проблемы.


Несколько не так. "Область загрузок" предназначена для того, чтобы а) автоматически защищать скачанные из сети файлы и б) автоматически предлагать пользователю запустить скачанный установщих доверенным. 

В реальном тесте, где малварь просто запускается из браузера, DW устоит. Он, собственно, и предназначен для подобного, когда что-то зловредное автоматически (drive-by) или вручную (типа аттачментов) запускается от недоверенного родителя  

В тесте, где просто перенесли на виртуалку набор зверей и распаковали, всё зависит от того, пометили ли папку как недоверенную (или запускают ли данный набор в недоверенной зоне).

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Ну дак зачем тогда антивирус, если эти дохлые тушки не предоставляют опасности для вашего компа? Паранойя?


Ну, дело не в паранойе. Просто DW закрывает "окно заражения" антивирусов, их ахиллесову пяту. Да и зачем всякая бяка будет занимать место на диске? Лучше туда что-нибудь полезное скачать из сети, типа очередной серии "Звёздных Войн".  :Cheesy:

----------


## zer0

С этим драйвером работает (во всяком случае, пока)  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Yen-Jasker

Илья, конфуз с ключом вышел, проверьте почту пожалуйста.

----------


## Yen-Jasker

Вопрос с ключом решен, спасибо.

Посмотрел новый DW-браузер, интересно.
А где у него список закладок? Вижу только сохранить и удалить, закладку. Куда он их сохраняет?
Какой движок у браузера, собственный?

----------


## rav

1. А сохраняет он их в выпадающий список. Там, где строка ввода адреса, это стандартный combo-box.
2. Нет, конечно. IE-шный. Есть банки, которые используют ActiveX для авторизации и поддерживают только IE-шные браузеры. Так что выбор невелик...

----------


## akim

*rav*,
в softkey.ru - ваш продукт не продается?

----------


## rav

Продаётся. 650р HIPS редакция и 800р PF редакция.

----------


## akim

*rav*,
может дадите прямую ссылку?
Жму на кнопку регистрация с сайта http://www.softsphere.com/rus/ и никакой вашей программы в softkey.ru не вижу.

----------


## rav

Всё ясно с этой совковой конторой. Они полностью потеряли все описания в базе данных. Спасибо за сообщение, сейчас буду с ними разбираться.

----------


## rav

Софткей прервал договор по собственной инициативе. Ни предварительного предупреждения, ничего вообще. Совок он и есть совок. Буду перебираться на AllSoft.

----------


## rav

Странно, но Софткей возобновил странички покупки. Правда, осадочек всё равно остался...

----------


## seoanalyzer

Илья, как насчет совместимости Авиры 2012 и DW? Вроде бы как в версии 3.16 уже есть поддержка Авиры или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Seebar

29 апреля вышла версия *3.18.* Хочется поздравить разработчика, программа очень нравится. Пока я далеко не эксперт и даже не "продвинутый пользователь", читаю книжки, форум, учусь... Это я к тому, что по программе возникает масса вопросов. Русскоязычной справки нет, хотя на софткее программа продаётся уже за 800 рублей (или это другая версия, в чём тогда принципиальная разница версий?).

Господин *rav -* разработчик или его контактное лицо? Куда можно обратиться?

----------

